

Underpaid Grunts Perform Maintenance at Fukushima Daiichi - atgm
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704461304576216652933702880.html

======
atgm
> ¥200,000 ($2,470) a month

This is a bit of a false comparison, because 200,000 yen has about the same
buying power here as 2000 USD does in America -- maybe a bit less. These guys
really are underpaid.

I scoffed at the story from the Chernobyl worker on AOL news, but seeing this
makes me wonder; why are these workers cloistered away from everyone else? Why
aren't they being compensated for the hazard? Why isn't anyone telling them
what radiation levels are?

